# fecioarele înțelepte



## Susan Su

Hi friend,

I need to translate "*fecioarele înțelepte*", but I am not sure does it mean "wise virgins". So could you help me with that? Thank you.


----------



## Haji Firouz

Hello,

You could also translate as "wise maidens".

Best regards,


----------



## Susan Su

Haji Firouz said:


> Hi.
> 
> You could also translate as "wise maidens".
> 
> Best regards,


Great. Thank you so much.


----------



## Zareza

The *Parable of the Ten Virgins*, also known as the *Parable of the Wise and Foolish Virgins* or the *Parable of the ten bridesmaids*, is one of the well known parables of Jesus.


----------

